
Spotify 2017 wrap up of your personal play history in playlists and info graphic - IronWolve
http://2017wrapped.com/
======
IronWolve
The infographic and quiz was kinda cool, I'm always playing Spotify it seems.
"In 2017, you listened to 14,762 minutes, 3,117 songs, 1,251 artists, 28
genres"

I was surprised that 5th top artist of the year was a background relaxing mood
playlist I sometimes play when I'm working, so I spiked the usage.

Also, I tell spotify to show me unavailable tracks so I can see whats being
yanked from spotify. Hellbound train by david baerwald was the only track
removed for the year in my 2017 playlist.

Spotify even created a playlist for "Ones that got away" songs that fit my
style that I missed.

~~~
dorelljames
They really got me this time. Haha. I was surprised that I've been a pop
lurking person. In total, I had 56,571 minutes, to 4,417 different songs and
1,661 different artists and explored 42 genres.

PS: The Ones That Got Away playlist is awesome.

